# coder assesment tests-please help



## blondie12 (Apr 9, 2013)

I am soo frustrated. I have over 7 years experience coding in all specialties as well as my CPC. I just got called for a remote position with Altegra Health and they make you take an assessment exam. I took it and was very confident in my answers. They told me I didnt pass and said they could not even tell me what I got wrong. WHAT!! I really dont even believe they grade it. Really wish there was someone at AAPC that could look it over to see what I messed up on. Any feedback would be great!!


----------



## jennifer.cooper (Apr 9, 2013)

I was told the same information.  I've been a coder since 2002 with my CPC and RHIT.  They wouldn't tell me either what areas had problems.  Since we prob took the same exam, if you would like, we can compare to see if we can figure out the problem. My email is jcooper@arspecialty.com


----------



## Franni  (Apr 16, 2013)

*Altegra Health- told me same thing*

took the same test and was told the same thing


----------



## zanalee (May 1, 2013)

i heard alot of ppl has failed their test, and everyone i heard from thinks they have the wrong answers sheet.


----------



## AKAJBART (Nov 14, 2013)

*Ditto!!*

I just recently took the same test, and was told the same thing.  I was very confident in taking the test.  Have been a coder for over 10 years with two credentials.  Have even sat on the steering committee with the AAPC to help create one of the specialty credentials.  Yet, I was also told that I didn't pass and they can't tell you what was incorrect.  

Has anyone ever heard of someone that HAS passed this test and got in?  They said you can re-apply in 2 months.

I'm one frustrated, hard working, Mama that was really looking forward to working from home!


----------



## IndepCoder (Nov 19, 2013)

*remote coder testing -help*

Yes, I agree I have tested with several companies more than once -some do not return the test or go over what was incorrect, several I passed but didn't get hired on or was told my scores were not really there? or 50/50.

I have requested my results and feedback from some companies and they have returned the test. Its those really tricky ones.. GI, 

Some test had (2010-2002 dates of service) out dated op notes. Some I challenged with guidelines attached.

Yes, its very frustrating 

IDK - alot of companies are advertising for remote coders and there are so many very qualified coders out there -don't give up-  Good Luck


----------

